# Amp Wiring Help



## Schizems (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a basic home theater system (Durabrand ht-400) and i just got a new sub woofer for it and i want to push more power than the system can deliver is it possible to do this diagram with this amp to get more power to the sub


the diagram
http://i.imgur.com/cuFcn.jpg

the amp
http://www.amazon.com/Lepai-Tripath...r/dp/B0049P6OTI/ref=pd_ys_qtk_general_recs_51


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Will it work? In a word, Maybe!

There's nothing wrong with the wiring setup but I'm curious about the sub. A non-powered sub is pretty rare these days. If its powered then your amp is not necessary. If it's not powered then 20wpc is probably too small to drive it. 

Also, the way you've illustrated the wiring, your PC will see twice the load its expecting to see (series connection). This may or may not present an issue for the output circuit on the sound card.


----------

